# Enlarged hoofprint pic.



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

For scientific analysis.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

[]In case anyone tuned in late, refer to this thread...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Could-it-Be%3F%3F/m-447698/tm.htm


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Weird.  Where are all the animal experts, here?


----------



## rockbot (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> For scientific analysis.


 
 How deep was the print? 
 How hard was the soil? 
 Did your shoes leave any prints and how deep?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2011)

I think someone made that,like the big foot hoax


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Rocky, it has been raining and muddy here for the past few days.  Both Fred and Joe wear boots that would not leave a print like that, so it's either a bear or something else.  It's a desolated area in the National Forest, I think.  I've been there and it will creep you out.  I can't say how deep it was; Maybe the guys will chime in and can tell the approximate measurements.  I'm afraid of bears, but would be willing to go back to get a cast.


----------



## towhead (Sep 12, 2011)

?  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Sep 12, 2011)

other prints:  http://www.isu.edu/~meldd/fxnlmorph.html  -Julie


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 12, 2011)

It was at least a few inches deep if not more[8|]-------neither Joe or myself made it!---I don't spook easy . But told Joe several times we were being watched[sm=rolleyes.gif].I'm always aware of my surroundings. Force of  habit i guess--you never know when you may be ambushed[]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Spoken like a true Marine.  Fred, I think this is close to the "Bear Dump".  We all felt like we were being watched there, too. Maybe it's because we heard things being thrown (rocks) and saw a bottle a bear had dug up.  There's an old wagon trail in part of that lost town and it is surrounded by trees. It looks like Sleepy Hollow.  Very spooky, and I don't get spooked easily either.

 I wonder how all the horses people ride on the trails there, feel about it!


----------



## carobran (Sep 12, 2011)

maybe bear...........maybe someones boot.............maybe a hoax.............maybe yall hoaxed it[sm=rolleyes.gif]..........i dont know..............but if you see bigfoot..........tell him to smile and take his picture........also get a thumb print so they know your not lying[sm=lol.gif]...........speaking of creepy places...............theres a place near here called Happy Hollow..........it aint so happy though.....theyve found a couple of bodies there and a couple years ago a boy committed suicide there[][][8|].........[]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

We took a cast.  We'll have some pics later.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> It was at least a few inches deep if not more[8|]-------neither Joe or myself made it!---I don't spook easy . But told Joe several times we were being watched[sm=rolleyes.gif].I'm always aware of my surroundings. Force ofÂ  habit i guess--you never know when you may be ambushed[]


 
 Thats a good gage as to the weight of the creature. You have to take in consideration how soft the ground is too.
 Can't wait to see the cast.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 13, 2011)

Making the cast


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm having some issues with the connection, so I'll post the results shortly.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 13, 2011)

2


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm using the wrong foot.  The opossable thumb-looking thing is on the other side.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 13, 2011)

Even though it is a right footprint, this gives you an impression of how big it was.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 13, 2011)

Wish I didn't have my terrible mosquito bites showing up in this one.  Oh well!


----------



## towhead (Sep 13, 2011)

Quit scratching your mosquito bites Laur!! -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not.  I get huge welts where they bite me.  I'm allergic, but at least it's not a bee sting.  Those are horrible, for me.  Luckily, this Summer was drier, so there weren't as many.  Other people can stand next to me and not get bitten at all.  Lucky them! I had hoped the bigfoot cast would be more impressive lol.


----------



## swizzle (Sep 13, 2011)

'Bout time one of you girls showed a little leg. [][8D]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 13, 2011)

It is impressive if you wear a size 12. Now if you wear a size 6, not so much. lol![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 13, 2011)

When you look at the cast, thenn the pic again, It looks like the pony stepped onto the back of a bears track....


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 13, 2011)

I still think Sasquatch has a pony, maybe to carry his gear.. or his daughter..? HER daughter? So many questions, so little evidence! []


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm about a 9.  It depends on the shoe.  That's almost equal to a man's 11, maybe?  So, this foot is much bigger and taller than me.  It was fun making the cast.  Here's a pic we got, of the full moon, on the way back.  That reminds me, it could be a werewolf[]


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 13, 2011)

Great picture Laur!


----------



## Wangan (Sep 13, 2011)

Kinda long for a bear print unless it skid in the mud,which it didnt.A Sasquatch print would be much larger unless its a small one.If it was more defined it would help but it does look like toes on the end.If it was overlayed tracks,there should be some single ones there.I dont know many people who go barefoot in the middle of the woods.It didnt look real deep to show it was heavy but if its hard ground it wouldnt be anyway.I agree with T.A.P.S.(The Atlantic Paranormal Society) when they say,"When in doubt,throw it out".Look around and maybe you can find some better prints to go by.I have been watched by animals or people and had that feeling Fred,its a creepy feeling.All in all,kinda strange track.The last History Channel show on bigfoot I watched said they think it may be a form of ape.


----------



## ktbi (Sep 14, 2011)

I think I know what it is - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Lauren & Joe,

 How many toes does the *Beast of Bradford* have? Oppossable or otherwise?

 Are you guys gonna return for some serious tracking? Where's the artist's rendering of the Beast? Is there a brief 16 milimeter clip in the offing?

 Not often is there a previously unknown Beast discovered...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 2


 
 That looks like the inside of S mores[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> I think I know what it is - - - - - - - - - -


 lol


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> I think I know what it is - - - - - - - - - -
> [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 15, 2011)

Well Rick, Please don't eat it!





> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

